
Running Python in a linux browser with moonlight - iamelgringo
http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2009_01_24.shtml#e1052
======
old-gregg
Yeah, kind of neat. But ca-a-a-a-areful here... We're still busy fighting the
war against Flash, the armies of open-standards loving geeks can't fight on
two fronts, so we need Moonlight to lurk in obscurity for a while.

